

The Price of a Hard Drive - bcl
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/09/the-price-of-a-hard-drive/

======
phaedrus
I recently noticed the same (that the tradeoff of price vs. capacity seems odd
lately).

The author was criticized for failing to notice that one of the drives he
included in his chart, a Seagate Cheetah, was actually a SCSI server drive: I
think this drive must be inadequately described or incorrectly classified
online because I had it come up in my own Newegg search results for desktop
drives, and I was similarly confused by it. So that's on Newegg or Seagate,
not the author.

The point of the article is still valid, I think, provided you look at the
BOTTOM of his datapoints (though he actually tried to fit a line to the mean).

When I say I think the current price/size distribution is odd, I must say what
I would expect instead. I think I would have expected one of two things:
either that it be like processors, in which increases in price grant
diminishing returns near the top end, or to be a kind of "lazy J" shape like
RAM (mainstream RAM is cheap, rising in price as you move right, but small,
old obsolete RAM can be overpriced rising toward the left). Instead, hard
drive pricing seems to be tending to a very linear ratio so there's no
_obvious_ best value point anymore. That's the real take-away.

